# Wasatch West Muzzleloader Tag



## [email protected] (Mar 23, 2020)

I drew a mule deer buck muzzleloader tag for Wasatch West. Ive never been to this unit. I've been trying to read everything I can from other people's experiences. My season is September 17th- October 30th. This is actually my first western big game hunt, just moved out west 3 years ago. I lived in Illinois the past 30 years whitetail hunting from a tree stand. Any info on weather in the mountains during that time of the year and good areas to locate mule deer. I was looking at the Wardsworth canyon area. Clark hollow/Thorn hollow. Im hoping to fill the freezer for my family. Not interested in big antlers. I would be just as excited shooting my first 3x3 as a 4x4. Thank you for any info. God bless and stay safe out there.


----------



## justismi28 (Aug 19, 2014)

For what it's worth, there is a reason there are 60 tags leftover for this hunt. Be prepared for a lot of other people. Not only deer hunters, but the muzzleloader LE elk hunt is going on at the same time, so the one tag with 10 spotters will be on every ridge in that area bumping the deer and elk around. 

Be prepared for all weather, it has rained\snowed the last few years in the middle of the hunt, but I've also walked out sunburned.

Go out and enjoy a new area. Scout the land before season and when the season starts enjoy listening to bugling elk as the leaves change. Don't set expectations of harvesting and you're hunt will be that much better if you do.


----------



## hulk (Oct 6, 2016)

I have this same tag if you are looking for someone to hunt with I would be game.


----------



## johnrr65 (Nov 7, 2019)

justismi28 said:


> For what it's worth, there is a reason there are 60 tags leftover for this hunt. Be prepared for a lot of other people. Not only deer hunters, but the muzzleloader LE elk hunt is going on at the same time, so the one tag with 10 spotters will be on every ridge in that area bumping the deer and elk around.
> 
> Be prepared for all weather, it has rained\snowed the last few years in the middle of the hunt, but I've also walked out sunburned.
> 
> Go out and enjoy a new area. Scout the land before season and when the season starts enjoy listening to bugling elk as the leaves change. Don't set expectations of harvesting and you're hunt will be that much better if you do.


+1


----------



## bossloader (Sep 11, 2007)

I will be there also thinking hobble creek area? my first time hunting this area but there always are deer by the main road at dusk.


----------



## silentstalker (Feb 19, 2008)

Good feedback so far. I’m curious as to the season dates you mentioned. Am I missing something? The muzzleloader deer hunt is actually Sept 23-Oct 1.


----------



## MooseMeat (Dec 27, 2017)

silentstalker said:


> Good feedback so far. I'm curious as to the season dates you mentioned. Am I missing something? The muzzleloader deer hunt is actually Sept 23-Oct 1.


You are correct. You aren't missing anything. The OP is missing something. Not sure where he got those dates from, but they aren't right.


----------



## SaltyWalty (Feb 1, 2021)

maybe try around Cascade springs, lotta hunters but for a good reason.


----------

